# Gabapentin for cats



## skipety (Oct 8, 2018)

After a very traumatic first visit to the vet I was given a Gaba capsule to administer before our next visit and help protect the vet from another onslaught!!!! How effective is this preparation???

(The Gaba is for the cat ..not me!)

Regards.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, GABA is short for Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid, not for Gabapentin. Gabapentin as you may know is a strong medicine that can be used to treat cats for pain, seizures, and is sometimes also prescribed for anxiety.

GABA (Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid) is an ingredient in Nutracalm, a calming supplement. I gave it to one of my cats once, who suffers episodes of anxiety, but it made him so sleepy and relaxed for 24 hours I didn't use it again, as didn't want him to sleep all the time. But for a one off trip to the vet it would be fine, as an alternative to Gabapentin. .

https://www.nutravet.co.uk/products/nutracalm

The other calming treatment you could use, is Beaphar Calming spot-on which contains Valerian, a mild sedative. It is put on the back of the cat's head and the effect lasts about a week. Will need applying a few hours before the vet appointment.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Ca...&sr=8-1&keywords=beaphar+calming+spot+on+cats

Or there is Yucalm, another calming supplement :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lintbells-...TF8&qid=1548796454&sr=8-2&keywords=yucalm+cat

Giving your cat gabapentin for anxiety for a vet visit seems a trifle over the top if no other milder calming treatments (as above) have yet been tried. I wouldn't be surprised if the cat was very drowsy for 24 hours afterwards - as I assume he is not used to such strong medicine.


----------



## white_shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

.
Actually, Gabapentin is now commonly used on 'the other side of the pond' to prepare _otherwise unmanageable cats_ for Veterinary visits...........

And, it's been literally, a lifesaver.

First, a study from The Journal of The American Veterinary Medical Association dated about a year ago: *https://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.251.10.1175*

This is intended for Veterinary professionals and written by an Anesthesiologist: *http://vetanesthesiaspecialists.com...ionOptions_Feline_ABVP2015_HeidiLShafford.pdf*

From Fear Free Pets: *https://fearfreepets.com/study-gabapentin-reduces-stress-cats-veterinary-visits/*

And, here's a client-targeted plain-language piece from one Veterinary Clinic's website:
*Introducing Gabapentin: Gentle Sedation For Fearful And Aggressive Cats*
The root cause of aggressive behavior in cats at the vet office is fear, and fearful cats are fractious cats. Fractious cats are a danger to themselves, as well as to our techs and doctors who have to examine and restrain them.

In the past, the only way to handle these cats was to completely sedate them. Procedures involving sedation cost more and take more time and all anesthetic events carry some measure of risk.

That's why we are pleased to offer an alternative to full sedation for fearful cats to keep your costs down and your scared feline happy.

Gabapentin is a human drug that is also used in the veterinary field to treat pain or to control seizures. In cats, it is highly effective in reducing fear and anxiety!

Three hours before a vet visit, the owner gives the medication at home. Gabapentin comes in a pre-loaded syringe in liquid form. The sedative effect lasts for about 12 hours. We recently examined and treated a feral cat who had been pre-medicated with this drug and she was an absolute breeze to handle. Gabapentin does not cause full sedation, but causes a cat to be a little slow. Dr. Danna said the best way to describe the effects is that it makes the patient indifferent. The cat is not fearful, aggressive, anxious or even happy. They just don't care. Vet visits are pleasant again.

For safety, owners should know that a cat treated with gabapentin may be woozy or uncoordinated until the medication wears off. Your cat should be confined away from stairs, high cat trees or other fall hazards until he is back to normal.

The cost for gabapentin is twelve dollars per dose. Call the office to reserve a syringe for your fractious cat!
*LINK: https://web.archive.org/web/2018062...tle-sedation-for-fearful-and-aggressive-cats/*​.


----------

